# Marlin XS7 .308 Win Range Report - photo's



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

So this week I bought a new Marlin XS7 308 Win. Mounted it with a 3-9x40 Ziess Conquest. Weaver Rings, and Base that was supplies with the gun. Took a good selection of ammo to try out. Didnt get as much as I would have liked, but enough to get started. It seemed to like the 150g alot better than the 180g load I had along. Although I only had one box of 180's. will have to try some more at different time.

My main purpose of this rifle is going to be a deer rifle. Have a 338 for elk and other large game so my focus was on the 150g's. I also wanted to find a load that would shoot well that wasn't the premium boxes of ammo. I will eventually get some dies and hand load some Barnes TSX for hunting but right now time and economy of scale was applying to this new gun setup. Time is running short these days, and was a decent selection of lead core bullets available to purchase locally. 

Second purpose was to get a 308 in the safe for use in SHTF and Zombie Horde invasion. Granted it is not a Semi Auto, but has to be a duel purpose gun here, so will use it to put venison in the freezer, and if need be can shoot ball ammo.

Remington Core Lokt's 150g
Federal Power-Shok 150g
Winchester Power Point 150g
Winchester Power Point 180g
Winchester Power Max Bonded 150g

Several of these loads are going to be within or real close to 1MOA. 100 yards they all seemed to group pretty well except the 180g. Ran out of range time today to get it narrowed down to which I will use but all the 150's really showed some potential. I want to try and find a couple boxes of the Federal Fusion's to try out also but they were out of stock at local store.

Next trip to the Range will take some surplus stuff and see how that shoots. Will be getting a few battle packs for long term storage once I find one that shots well through it.

The rifle handled very well. For 22" barrel I think this gun will carry real nice in the field. Not too heavy, and The trigger was amazing for a rifle this price. I lowered the trigger just a little. Says it come from factory 3-3.5#'s, it felt pretty good out of the box but I lowered it some. I don't have gauge to tell but I would guess it's 2.75-3# now. Very crisp with little travel. Makes me want to have the 338 worked over as a matter of fact. lol. I would not hesitate to recommend this rifle to a good friend or anyone else looking for a nicely price entry bolt action rifle with adjustable trigger. Not available it bunch of the new fashion calibers yet but many of the tried and true calibers that will be around for a long while to come.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

That's a good shooting rifle. It should spell trouble for the local deer population.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Nice shooting.
I might take a look at those rifles, I'm kinda in the market for a new bolt action.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i found many years ago my 30-06 liked the 150gr bullets , i have always used the soft points , they are fine for any size deer never had one stay in they punch both sides anyway so penitration is no issue


----------



## oldmanriver (Aug 1, 2004)

seem you might be pullin just a tad there Eb but for 600 yards I reakon it will make you a fine little rifle .


----------



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

Cornhusker said:


> Nice shooting.
> I might take a look at those rifles, I'm kinda in the market for a new bolt action.


I highly recommend looking at the Marlin's see how they fit you. I really like this one.

If I do my job I a sure this will make good rifle.


----------



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

oldmanriver said:


> seem you might be pullin just a tad there Eb but for 600 yards I reakon it will make you a fine little rifle .


Yeah I sorta wondered if it was me or the ammo, but gonna say probably more me and the fact it was 95 at the range and the barrel was heating up on me even with 3-4 minutes between shots.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

AR Aaron said:


> Yeah I sorta wondered if it was me or the ammo, but gonna say probably more me and the fact it was 95 at the range and the barrel was heating up on me even with 3-4 minutes between shots.


I'd guess it's just the different ammo shooting to different points. Actually, for 4 different loads, that rifle seems to shoot really consistently. Any one of them would have resulted in a venison on the ground, assuming of course that you aimed at the right spot. 

I don't think barrel heating was much of an issue. I'm not an expert but most of the stringing I've seen that was caused by barrel heat was vertical stringing not horizontal.

Looks like you got yourself a good one.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Is the barrel free floated?


----------



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Is the barrel free floated?


Pillar-bedded black synthetic with raised cheek piece and Soft-Techâ¢ recoil pad

I liked it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I liked it.


It's hard to NOT like a rifle that groups like that.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Assuming no scope adjustments between those targets, Federal would be my first choice. 

Congratulations.


----------

